# Star Wars the old republic funktioniert nicht mehr



## MisterSwings (29. März 2013)

Seid dem neuen Patch funktioniert mein Spiel nichtmehr. Der erste Ladebildschirm und dann obenbenannte Fehlermeldung 
Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------

